# Diabetes symptoms 7 yr old



## Sfrey09 (Jul 11, 2022)

Hi, I am looking for advice regarding my daughter. She is struggling with tiredness which has caused her to quit all her extra curriculum activities that she’s always loved. She has days where she is more energetic but is always complaining of tiredness and yawning. She also now has darkness around her eyes, comes out in various rashes (I have looked online at they don’t match diabetes skin rashes), more hungry even after she’s eaten sometimes, was bruising in ‘odd’ places, such as small ones behind the knees, on shoulder, on top of foot, although this has reduced now. Can at times go pale and ‘zoned out’/confused. She doesn’t seem more thirsty, isn’t losing weight and rarely wets the bed. Although she did go through a period of wetting the bed every night after a year of being dry in the night, however that has stopped now.
One of the times when she became zoned out I gave her some jelly beans and she perked up.
She has become very emotional and wants to be with me more (she’s always been quite independent). Does any of this sound like diabetes symptoms for those that have experienced it/got children with it? I’m not sure whether it is because there’s no weight loss, excessive thirst etc. thank you


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 11, 2022)

Sfrey09 said:


> Hi, I am looking for advice regarding my daughter. She is struggling with tiredness which has caused her to quit all her extra curriculum activities that she’s always loved. She has days where she is more energetic but is always complaining of tiredness and yawning. She also now has darkness around her eyes, comes out in various rashes (I have looked online at they don’t match diabetes skin rashes), more hungry even after she’s eaten sometimes, was bruising in ‘odd’ places, such as small ones behind the knees, on shoulder, on top of foot, although this has reduced now. Can at times go pale and ‘zoned out’/confused. She doesn’t seem more thirsty, isn’t losing weight and rarely wets the bed. Although she did go through a period of wetting the bed every night after a year of being dry in the night, however that has stopped now.
> One of the times when she became zoned out I gave her some jelly beans and she perked up.
> She has become very emotional and wants to be with me more (she’s always been quite independent). Does any of this sound like diabetes symptoms for those that have experienced it/got children with it? I’m not sure whether it is because there’s no weight loss, excessive thirst etc. thank you


Welcome
Regardless of whether it is diabetes related it need investigating asap. A call to your GP requesting an urgent appointment would be wise.
It could be high blood glucose but also other things and with children they can go downhill very quickly so if you get no joy from your GP then phone 111 for advice.


----------



## Sfrey09 (Jul 11, 2022)

Thank you, this has been going on for around a year now (zoning out is a new thing) but I’ve been back and forth not getting anywhere with the dr as blood results showed that her blood count, clotting and liver, kidney function is all ok. I’m assuming a sugar level blood test is different? Would glucose levels show up on a normal urine dip test at the doctors too if they were high/low? She had one for a potential UTI last week but that was normal. 
I have an appointment with the dr in an hour to discuss further. I feel I’m trying to self diagnose which I know isn’t good, but I’m just getting nowhere with the medical experts who should be helping me/my daughter


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 11, 2022)

Sfrey09 said:


> Thank you, this has been going on for around a year now (zoning out is a new thing) but I’ve been back and forth not getting anywhere with the dr as blood results showed that her blood count, clotting and liver, kidney function is all ok. I’m assuming a sugar level blood test is different? Would glucose levels show up on a normal urine dip test at the doctors too if they were high/low? She had one for a potential UTI last week but that was normal.
> I have an appointment with the dr in an hour to discuss further. I feel I’m trying to self diagnose which I know isn’t good, but I’m just getting nowhere with the medical experts who should be helping me/my daughter


UTIs are a pointer to high blood glucose as if it high then she will have glucose in her urine and that will encourage UTIs.
The diagnostic test for diabetes is the HbA1C which is done from a blood sample taken from the arm (not nice for a child ) and is an average of the blood glucose level over the previous 3 months or at least that is what is done for an adult.
Finger prick tests can be done but are not generally used for diagnosis as they will vary depending on many factors. They may be used for a quick screening but would usually then be followed up by the HbA1C test.
A urine dip test can pick up glucose but as glucose is only excreted if levels are pretty high it could have seemed OK even though the level may have been more that normal.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jul 11, 2022)

It doesn’t sound like diabetes. Before my kid was diagnosed he had very noticeable thirst and weight loss. The test for diabetes is very simple and if you are unsure you can ask if the blood tests included an HBA1C or you can ask for a finger prick test. 

Take some video of when she zones out. There are some seizure disorders that can cause absences ( not fits like people associate with eplispsy) and having video of it can help doctors to diagnose. Keep pushing for answers. I hope she perks up.


----------



## Lucyr (Jul 12, 2022)

it doesn’t sound like diabetes but you can ask the doctor if they have ruled that out if you’re worried. A urine dip test would check for glucose and ketones which can indicate diabetes and it sounds like those were normal too.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 12, 2022)

I just wondered if you had had any success with you phone call with the doctor yesterday.
Please keep us updated if you are happy to do so, when you get time.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Jul 12, 2022)

Hi, just wondering if school teachers have mentioned any change in behaviour?


----------



## helli (Jul 12, 2022)

Sorry to read about the problems your daughter are having but I agree with the others that it does not sound like diabetes. 
Type 1 diabetes comes on very quickly with children and she would be feeling far worse if she had had untreated Type 1 diabetes for a year. 

I hope you get to the bottom of her problems and get your old daughter back again soon.


----------



## Lily123 (Jul 12, 2022)

Bit late to the thread, sorry!

7 was the age I was diagnosed and it was thought to have started in about the May  (Year 2) and diagnosed in the September (Year 3) . It was actually my Year 2 teacher who mentioned to my parents that I was going to the toilet a ridiculous amount during lessons.

I think with the length of time your daughter has had these symptoms she would have been in hospital with high blood sugar unless she is very lucky to have avoided that.


----------

